# USAT S-4?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking for a while about picking up a USAT Alco S-4. I just wanted to see if anyone had any experiences with it. I will probably consist it with an aristo RS-3, once QSI finally releases the USAT adapter boards


I'm assuming it's basically the same loco as the 44 tonner--is that right? It looks like the same trucks. I have a 44 tonner and after USAT fixed the split axles (!) it's run really well. And it pulls pretty well also. 

Any thoughts on the S-4? Is it the same as the 44 tonner?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend of mine has a couple of the S-4's and loves them. I have installed sound in one and appreciated the long hood being separate from the cab, pull some screws and the hood lifts off. The electronics have been updated as well. The trucks are similar to the 44ton, but appear to be reworked and more robust. The detail on the units are very nice, as to be expected from USA. 
Hope this helps, 
Don.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one and it runs well. Also waiting on the QSI.

R.J. DeBerg has one, and already had a Phoenix in it, so we added a NCD D408... 

Here's the page on disassembly and notes on voltages to the lights:


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-228*

Here's the specific notes on the D408 install:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-234*

Regards, Greg

p.s. This weekend I had some fun, so ran a few trains around the inner loop:


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I put an AirWire, P-5 & batteries in an S-4. It runs very nice. I suspect you will be very happy with it.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Regards, Greg.....This weekend I had some fun, so ran a few trains around the inner loop: *

Greg.. Neat video........ You ran out of track ?????


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im still waiting for someone to come out with Alco blunt-truck sideframes so I can make an S2.. 
(hmmm..maybe I should do it myself?) 

Scot


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote 
I too am a S4 fan. I love alcos! If your happy with the 44tonners (I have three) you should be happy with USA's Alco. I have three right now. I have put Airwire and RCS in them and Sierra sound . The loco is very easy to get into like Greg's link suggests. I hope USA might come out with a RS1 which I don't think would be a very hard jump from what they already have with the S4.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I also like the S4s. I have two and they are quickly becoming my favorite locos. I have the Revolution TE installed in one and the other wired to connect to a Revo RX/Phoenix Sound box car. I found them easy to work with as well.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the S-4 is a very nice loco. Now that it is DCC and using a Phoenix sound card (2K2) it has become one of my favorites to run. The Alco sounds is awesome. This loco would make a nice addition to most layouts. Later RJD


----------

